# Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?



## Sandra78 (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

heute morgen habe ich euer Forum gefunden, mich spontan registriert und seitdem schon sehr viel gelesen. Tolle Tips und die Atmosphäre scheint auch recht gut zu sein!! Respekt! 
 

Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich schon mal auf das Thema "Schwimmteich" gestoßen, ist aber wieder in Vergessenheit geraten. Inzwischen steht fest, daß ich Haus und Grundstück mal von meinen Eltern übernehmen werde und durch einen Zeitungsartikel ist das Thema wieder sehr aktuell geworden. Unser großes Grundstück wird im Moment kaum genutzt, viel Rasenfläche, ein paar Obstbäume (seitlich vom Haus) und ein (inzwischen) sehr kleiner Nutzgarten. Platz wäre also da. Mir würde ein sehr großer Teich vorschweben (etwa 15m Schwimmstrecke), plus Regenerationsteich, Bachlauf, Wasserfall.... Naja, was Frau halt so gefällt. Seit einigen Tagen (Wochen) lese ich mich durchs Internet, Foren, Selbstbaubeschreibungen. Den Katalog von Naturagart habe ich am Wochenende bekommen und werde eigentlich immer überzeugter von dem Projekt. Es soll auf jeden Fall sehr natürlich aussehen, weiche Formen und sowenig "Steinwüste" wie möglich, viele Pflanzen.

Nun das Problem (ist es eines?): Wir haben quasi keine Teicherfahrung. In meiner Kindheit gab es mal eine Pfütze, das ist aber nach ein paar Jahren eingeschlafen und wieder rückgebaut worden. Meine Überlegung ist die: Die Planung würden wir zusammen mit Naturagart machen. Dann wären wir auf der sicheren Seite was die Technik angeht, also welche Pumpe(n) braucht man so, was ist technisch machbar. Dann werde ich mir natürlich noch massig Wissen anlesen. Bei der Ausführung der Baustelle baue ich voll auf meinen Vater, der hat unser Haus im Prinzip selber gebaut und auch bei meiner Schwester wesentlich geholfen (ist Schreiner aber eigentlich so ein Allround-Handwerker, kann fast alles außer Starkstrom  ) 
Kann das so klappen? Technisches Wissen anlesen und Hilfe bei der Planung holen und dann die Ausführung alleine machen? Außer dem Aushub wollten wir eigentlich keine Firma anheuern...

Was sagt ihr dazu? Wahnsinn oder durchaus machbar?

LG
Sandra


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hallo Sandra,

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichverrückten! Hier bist Du auf jeden Fall richtig.

Wenn Du Dich schon durch die Rubrik "*Schwimmteiche*" gearbeitet hast, hast Du ja gesehen, was möglich ist. Und die meisten sind keine professionellen Teichbauer. Zusätzlich empfehle ich Dir noch unser *Basiswissen* - das ist nie verkehrt!

Soweit ich weiß, bietet Naturgart auch die passenden Pumpen- und Filtersysteme an. 

Und ich denke Dein Vorhaben sollte unter dem Motto stehen "Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt"!  

Also ran an den Speck! 

Ach ja -  und wehe Du vergißt die Fotos!!!


----------



## Eugen (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

hallo Sandra,

ich hab es mal ins "Schwimmteich" - Forum verschoben.

Machbar ist vieles, man muß es sich nur trauen. 

Außerdem wird dir hier sicherlich geholfen. 

  und natürlich "Herzlich Willkommen"


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hallo Sandra, 

herzlich Willkommen ! 

Da Du ja schon so einiges gelesen hast weisst Du ja sicher auch das Du jetzt, nachdem Du Dich hier als Teichplaner bzw. Teichbauer geoutet hast um eines nicht herum kommst: 

Wir wollen Bilder sehn ! .... Von der Planung bis zur ersten Schwimmrunde  

Also immer mal her damit. 
Und warum sollte das Projekt nicht funktionieren !? 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Dr.J (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hallo Sandra,

:willkommen hier im Forum.

Ich denke mal unsere Schwimmteich-Experten werden sich deinem Thema sicher bald annehmen.

Viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben und wie Else schon sagt. Bilder Bilder Bilder

Vllt. könntest du dich auch zu einer kleinen Doku hier in unserem kleinen bescheidenen Forum überreden lassen?


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Sandra

Herzlich Willkommen  



> Kann das so klappen?



Nein  

Warum den nicht   

Die meisten hier haben sich Ihre Teiche selbst geplant und gebaut.
Solange man keine zwei "Linken" hat, schafft das glaube ich ein jeder.

Man muß sich nur vorher gut informieren und da bist du gerade dabei.
Hast ja jetzt unser Forum gefunden  .

Gleich mal ein Tipp vorne weg:
Den Erdaushub lasst bitte nicht allen abfahren, denn für den Bachlauf/Wasserfall werdet Ihr einen Hügel brauchen. Weiters fürs Gefälle des Bachlaufes.
Wenn Ihr während der Aushubarbeiten auf Lehm stoßen solltet, auch da lassen. Braucht Ihr als Substrat für den Teich, die Seerosen und für einen eventuelle Ufergraben.
Wenn Ihr einen Filter einsetzen wollt, gleich von vorhinein in Schwerkraft planen. Dabei ist es notwendig auch gleich ein Loch neben dem Teich für den Filter zu baggern.
Ebenfalls nicht zu vergessen die Zuleitungen für Brunnen/Leitungswasser zum auffüllen des Teiches und den 230V-Anschluß für diverse Abnehmer (Pumpe, Beleuchtung etc.). Geht mit einem 33er Löffel des Baggers hervorragend.

Auch den Bodenablass und für den Skimmer kann man auch schon Bagger mäßig vorsehen. Ein eventueller Kanalanschluß von der Filtergrube und dem Teichüberlauf würde ich auch noch vorsehen.

Auch ganz wichtig Sitzplatz:
Die Fundamente für einen eventuellen Steg, Brücke und Sitzplatz kann der Bagger auch gleich mit in Angriff nehmen. Natürlich 230V und eine Wasserzuleitung am Sitzplatz auch nicht vergessen.

Als überdrüber gebe es dann noch die Gartenbewässerung auch noch mit einzubeziehen. Ich habe immer mit Teichwasser gegossen

Warmes Wasser
Nährstoff reiches Wasser
Die Pflanzen werden sich dafür mit ausserordentlicher Blühwilligkeit und Wachstum bedanken.

Da ist ja jetzt nicht nur ein Tipp raus gekommen, aber mir ist eins nach dem anderen so eingefallen  

Ich hatte ja auch einen Schwimmteich > Klick in meiner Signatur "erster Teichbau") mit 19m Länge und 16m Breite.

Und nun wünsche ich dir bei der Planung viel Erfolg und hier ein vergnügliches Miteinander und verbleibe aus dem sonnigen Niederösterreich mit


----------



## Sandra78 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung! So viele Antworten!!  
Ihr macht mir Mut, wird schon klappen!

Bilder werde ich zu gegebener Zeit dann schon einstellen, vorausgesetzt ich schaffe es nach einem harten Tag auf der Baustelle dann noch mich vom Sofa zu erheben und den Läppi hochzufahren...
Vorher werde ich euch aber bestimmt noch mit dem Entwurf quälen!

@ Helmut: Tolle Tips, ich glaube an einen Stromanschluß für die Plattform hätten wir erst gedacht, wenn alles zu spät gewesen wäre. 

Den Erdaushub werden wir erstmal komplett hierbehalten. Unser Grundstück ist "teilaufgefüllt", da läßt sich noch einiges an Erde verwerten. Lehm werden wir anscheinend sicher finden, wenn der sich gleich verwenden läßt, umso besser! 

Ist es eigentlich "Standard" einen festen Zulauf zu installieren? Ich dachte halt bisher immer: "wennste nachfüllen mußt legst du einen Schlauch hin und drehst auf." Ein fester Zulauf muß dann natürlich tief rein wegen aufgefrieren und im Winter sowieso abgedreht werden, oder?

Mal ne Frage: Unser Grundstück liegt direkt an einem Bach. Grundstücksgrenze ist also "Mitte Bach". Da läuft schon immer der Überschuß von unserem Brunnen und noch ein Rest der 3-Kammern-Anlage vom Garten rein. Können wir dahin auch einfach den Abfluß/Überlauf vom Teich planen? Wäre natürlich eine ganz einfache Lösung und warum sollte man naturbelassenes Wasser in den öff. Kanal leiten?? Oder ist das irgendwie verboten??  

LG
Sandra

P.S. Bin übrigens auch aus Franken!!


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Normal darfste meines Wissens nur einleiten oder entnehmen wenn Du über "Wassrerrechte" verfügst. 
Frag bei der Behörde nach ob Niederschlagswasser da eingeleitet werden darf, dann biste auf der sicheren Seite. 

Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Solltest Du über Wasserrechte verfügen und der Bach
hat Badewasserqualität, empfehle ich Dir Zulauf und 
Ablauf, was besseres kann Dir gar nicht passieren.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Redlisch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hallo Sandra,

ich habe auch in Zusammenarbeit mit NG gebaut.

Die Planung habe ich zwar selber übernommen, aber drübergeschaut hat NG.

Mit guter Vorbereitung ist so ein Teichbau eigentlich kein Problem.
Ich habe vieles über NG bezogen, bei Fragen oder absprachen (z.B. wie die Folie aufgewickelt werden muss, damit ich sie einbringen kann) habe ich immer einen Ansprechpartner gehabt.
Selbst Norbert (Chef von NG) hätte ich am Samstag Nachmittag bei Problemen beim Folie einbringen anrufen können.

Bis auf das Ausbaggern (+1 Mann) und die Folie einziehen (+3 Mann) habe ich alles alleine gemacht. So kann ich mir die Arbeit und das Tempo so einteilen wie ich es möchte.

Den Teichbau habe ich unter in der SIG etwas dokumentiert, aber fertig wird man wohl nie 

Axel


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Sandra



> Ist es eigentlich "Standard" einen festen Zulauf zu installieren?



Ob es Standard ist, keine Ahnung  

Ich hatte ihn ausgeführt weil ich eine automatische Wassernachfüllung geplant hatte. Diese aber dann doch nicht realisiert habe, weil es
keine brauchbaren elektronischer Geräte gab
und mein Teichbauer ein Spülkastenschwimmerventil einbauen wollte 
diese mir dann aber doch zu unsicher erschien (wie oft läuft das Wasser im Spülkasten unnütz ?)

So habe ich dort ein Einhandventil montiert und händisch aufgefüllt.

Frostsicher habe ich das nicht ausgeführt, da wie du ja auch schreibst, im Winter sowieso nicht nachgefüllt wird.

Den Überlauf und Abfluß vom Filter würde ich nicht in den Bach leiten.

Stell dir nur einmal vor, du willst im Laufe der Zeit Edelkrebse, dir werden welche verkauft, wo sich im nach hinein heraus stellt, es sind diese "Amerikanischen" die "Pest" verbreiten.
Dieses Wasser würde in den Bach rinnen und schon ist die Population der "Heimischen" dahin  . Oder du hast irgend eine Krankheit bei den Fischen, oder, oder .....

Genau so verhält es sich mit dem Zulauf vom Bach der auch sogar Trinkwasserqualität haben kann, da kannst dir auch eine Menge einfangen. Z.B.: Diesel kommt irgendwie in den Bach, dein Teich wäre verseucht und alles Leben wäre darin vernichtet und stinken tuts ausserdem. Ist jetzt nur eine Horror Geschichte, da gibts viel mehr unglaubliche Geschichten.

Also ich würde den Bach vergessen.


----------



## Sandra78 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hi,

@Axel: Deine Teichbilder habe ich mir schon angeschaut (vermutlich ein Link von einem anderen Forum?), tolles Projekt und auch noch schöne Bilder dazu!! Für die Hunde ist es das Paradies, oder?

Für den Rest: Ja, wir haben die Wasserrechte an dem Bach. Allerdings würden mich keine 10 Pferde in das Wasser bringen!!! Im Nachbarort ist ein großer Geflügelschlachter dessen Klärweiher da auch reingehen.... Ist kein besonders schönes Gewässer, ist halt schon immer da. (Nein, stinken tut er nicht)

Krebse? Eher nicht. Ich betreibe 2 AQ und Krebse haben mich noch nie interessiert. Fische werden auch keine rein kommen... Auch wenn es Dinge gibt, die dagegen sprechen, da muß man halt bei der (konkreten) Planung sehen wie wir es machen.

Wegen dem Zulauf: Eine Gartendusche ist sowieso geplant, nahe dem Ufer. Also muß sowieso eine Leitung verlegt werden, dann gibt es eben noch einen Anschluß!

LG
Sandra


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Sandra



> Eine Gartendusche ist sowieso geplant, nahe dem Ufer



Würde ich nicht in der Nähe des Ufer planen.

Es könnte Erde, Schmutz usw. in den Teich gespült werden. Das sind dann Nährstoffe für die Algen. Lieber 4 - 5 Meter vom Ufer entfernt planen und aufpassen das das Duschwasser nicht in den Teich gelangen kann.


----------



## Sandra78 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Es könnte Erde, Schmutz usw. in den Teich gespült werden. Das sind dann Nährstoffe für die Algen. Lieber 4 - 5 Meter vom Ufer entfernt planen und aufpassen das das Duschwasser nicht in den Teich gelangen kann.



Logo! Halt ein paar Meter entfernt. Mir schwebt da eine Konstruktion vor, bei der man auf einer Art Gitter steht (evtl. Holz) und das Wasser dann drunter weggeleitet wird (in den besagten Bach oder eben in die Kanalisation)

Sandra


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Sandra 

   

Du planst sehr gut


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*



> Genau so verhält es sich mit dem Zulauf vom Bach der auch sogar Trinkwasserqualität haben kann, da kannst dir auch eine Menge einfangen. Z.B.: Diesel kommt irgendwie in den Bach, dein Teich wäre verseucht und alles Leben wäre darin vernichtet und stinken tuts ausserdem. Ist jetzt nur eine Horror Geschichte, da gibts viel mehr unglaubliche Geschichten.



...oder ein Düsenjäger stürzt in Deinen Garten, oder
das nächstgelegene Atomkraftwerk explodiert, oder
Flipper zieht mit seiner Familie um zu Dir in den
Schwimmteich...    

Gibt nix besseres als nen natürlichen Zu- und Ablauf.
Musst aber jeder selber wissen, Du siehst ja, die
Meinungen sind verschieden und das ist gut so  

...und bei Deinem Geflügelschlachterbach hat sich
das ja eh erübrigt... 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Andy

Hast das auch gelesen



> Allerdings würden mich keine 10 Pferde in das Wasser bringen!!! Im Nachbarort ist ein großer Geflügelschlachter dessen Klärweiher da auch reingehen....



Ich habe aber dein Zitat vor dem Beitrag von Sandra geschrieben !!!

Du siehst, es kann auch mal "den Bach runtergehen" im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes  

Ich bewege mich lieber auf der sicheren Seite, abwegen der Vor und Nachteile


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hallo Helmut,

ja klar, , habs gelesen, ewig schade, ansonsten wär
das ein Traum.

Bei uns gings nicht weil der Bach 1m tiefer liegt,
das Wasser wär super gewesen.

Ich plan aber grad sowas im kleinen zu machen
im Vorgarten, also Grundwasser nicht in den Bachlauf 
pumpen, sondern in einen neuen Teich und dann vom 
Überlauf in den alten Bachlauf, mal schaun obs was wird  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## günter-w (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hallo Sandra auch von mir herzlich willkommen hier im Forum. Ich kann dich nur ermutigen das Projekt anzugehen. Denke aber daran es ist mehr Arbeit wie man es auf den ersten Blick wahrhaben will. Wenn du eine Wassereinspeisung planst ist die am Wirkungsvollsten wenn über das Klärbecken oder Filtergraben eingeleitet wird. Je nach Qualität des Füllwassers beugst du so einer größeren Algenblüte vor. Bei der Planung schon Gedanken machen ob du eine Teichbeleuchtung vorsehen willst damit du eventuell Leerrohre schon mit einbaust. Mit dem geplanten Zweikammersystem von NG liegst du schon richtig.


----------



## Sandra78 (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hallo,

bei uns liegt der Bach auch etwa 1m unter Grundstückniveau, gott sei dank, etwa 1mal im Jahr wenn es so richtig schüttet und das Wasser dann steigt... Der war schon voll!! Normalerweise fliesst da wenig Wasser, vielleicht so 20cm hoch. 

Als Füllwasser und zum Nachfüllen werden wir unseren Brunnen nutzen. Wir haben ihn vor einigen Jahren mal wissenschaftlich testen lassen, da hatte er Trinkwasserqualität, aber trotzdem dürfen wir ihn natürlich nur noch für den Garten nehmen. 
Wasserwerte muß ich mal neu bestimmen. 
*malimhinterstübchenkram* GH ca. 16, KH ca. 12
Was brauche ist sonst noch? Nitrat und Phosphat, reicht das?
Macht so hartes Wasser eigentlich Probleme? Habe bisher nur von Befürchtungen bei zu weichem Wasser gelesen, wegen dem PH-Wert...

LG
Sandra


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Sandra

Wir hatten auch "Hartes" Wasser (genau kann ich es dir erst sagen, wenn ich zu Hause in den alten Unterlagen blättere).

Negativ ist mir nur aufgefallen, das die Krebsscheren sich aufgelöst haben und das Kalkränder an der Folie zu sehen waren. Sonst ist mir nix negatives aufgefallen.

Wie weit ist Eure Planung schon fortgeschritten  .

Stell sie uns vor  .

Falls ihr schon beim Planen der Lage, der Form, der Tiefe seid, ist mir noch etwas eingefallen:

Zur Tiefe: Plane lieber eine Tiefe von 2,5m und vielleicht noch tiefer für den Schwimmbereich ein. Denn ist er "Seichter" (bei mir waren es 2m) wirbelst du beim Schwimmen die am bodenliegenden Sedimente (abgestorbene Algen, "Schmoder") auf.
Es ist besser den Boden einmal im Jahr zu reinigen, als dauernd in dem "Dreck" herum zu schwimmen. 

Als Bodengrund würde ich die blanke Folie belassen, denn großer Kiesel oder "Rundlinge" geben den Algen sicheren halt und du dust dir beim reinigen sehr schwer.

Das man dann natürlich "Stand- und Sitzflächen" im Teich einrichten sollte (das habe ich leider verabsäumt  ) versteht sich von selbst  .


----------



## Sandra78 (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Helmut!  

SOOOOOOO tief???  

Wird da soviel aufgewirbelt? Ich dachte diese Ansaugung von NG würde das meiste rausholen? Da muß ich wohl eine Familienkonferenz einberufen, meine Mutter ist eigentlich davon ausgegangen, daß sie fast überall stehen kann (sie ist 1,66m). Bißchen tiefer hatte ich schon gedacht, aber gleich 2,50m???

Am Wochenende werden wir mal (außer wir saufen vorher ab bei dem Wetter) mit dem 10m Bandmaß durch den Garten stapfen, dann mache ich einen Maßstabsgetreuen Geländeplan. Und dann könnt ihr am Montag meinen ersten Entwurf begutachten und auseinandernehmen! 
(Geistige Planung bisher: Treppeneinsteig bis ca. 1,20m, dann absenken bis etwa 1,60m, im hinteren Bereich hätte ich gerne eine unterirdische Terrasse zum bequem draufsetzen mit Wasserfall *schmelz*)

Unter Wasser nur die Folie hatte ich mir eh so gedacht. Nur am Rand die Ufermatte zum schön bewachsen. Läßt sich, wie von dir erwähnt, wohl am einfachsten reinigen. Manche legen ja überall Verbundmatte und schlämmen dann mit Beton ein, aber ich finde das hat immer die Optik einer Kiesgrube *duckundwech*. Dann lieber die dunkelgrüne Folie, dunkler Teich und wenn die Sonne reinscheint schöne Reflexe *träum*. 

Mahlzeit!
Sandra


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Sandra

Mein Schwimmteich war 2m Tief und beim Schwimmen ist immer wieder der "Schmoder" hoch gekommen. Hat mir letzt endlich eh nix gemacht, aber wenn ich nocheinmal einen Teich baue (im nächsten Jahr) will ich das ändern. Der "Neue" wird 2,85m tief.

Das NG-Modell hat auch seine Richtigkeit > Siehe Hier , nur schwimmst halt dort im "Schmoder" rum  . 

Man möge mich berichtigen, falls meine Aussage nicht stimmt.



> im hinteren Bereich hätte ich gerne eine unterirdische Terrasse zum bequem draufsetzen mit Wasserfall *schmelz*)


  Perfekt 



> Am Wochenende werden wir mal (außer wir saufen vorher ab bei dem Wetter) mit dem 10m Bandmaß durch den Garten stapfen, dann mache ich einen Maßstabsgetreuen Geländeplan.


Na dann machmal  



> Und dann könnt ihr am Montag meinen ersten Entwurf begutachten und auseinandernehmen!


Bin schon richtig gespannt


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Ich nochmal  

Um diesen Satz zu relativeren:


> Das NG-Modell hat auch seine Richtigkeit > Siehe Hier , nur schwimmst halt dort im "Schmoder" rum  .



NG baut gute Teiche und die Philosophie hat Hand und Fuß  

Wollte mit diesem Satz keines falls das NG-System schlecht reden (schreiben).


----------



## sternhausen (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hallo Sandra
Falls du wirklich mit NG bauen willst, was ich dir persönlich auch empfehlen würde, dann besorge dir im Vorfeld die Bauanleitungen und halte dich auch daran.
Die Kosten der Bauanleitungen bekommst du beim Kauf der Materalien zur Gänze rückverrechnet und sind somit im Endeffekt auch kostenlos.
Ebenso bekommst du dort auch mehrere Entwürfe deines Teiches auf deine persönlichen Wünsche und Gegebenheiten zugeschnitten.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Redlisch (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hallo Sandra,

ich stimme hier meinen Vorredner zu, erst die Unterlagen anfordern und lesen und wenn dir das Konzept gefällt, dann vorplanen und mit NG reden und/oder beraten lassen, vielleicht auch Vorschläge anfordern. Manchmal kommen andere ja auf ganz andere Aufteilungen welche man bisher nicht berücksichtigt hatte. 

Zu der Teichtiefe: meiner ist 2,20 an der tiefsten Stelle, ich habe Sand/Lehm gemisch als Substrat drin. Er ist nicht als reiner Schwimmteich gedacht, obwohl wir ab und zu einige Runden drin drehen oder ich ein paar Tauchgänge mit den Fischen machen. Ich habe 2 Tiefpunktabsaugungen drin, dadurch das mein Boden eben ist und ich mit einer 10m³ Pumpe auskomme, welche natürlich nicht so die Strömung macht wie bei Koiteichen (was ich aber auch gar nicht will), bleibt ab und zu etwas von den Abgestorbenen Algen liegen.
Wenn ich dann im Teich schwimme oder tauche wirbelt dieses natürlich auf.
Mich persöhnlich stört das nicht, und spätestens am nächsten Tag ist das auch wieder weg. Das meiste ist dann abgesaugt worden. 
Mit einen Schlammsauger brauche ich nätürlich nicht zu kommen, dieser würde den ganzen Sand mit absaugen.

Auf nackter Folie wird man aber auch den Schmodder besser sehen können, bei mir fällt er kaum auf. Da ich aber Fische und __ Muscheln im Teich habe, finde ich es artgerechter ihnen die Möglichkeit des gründelns / eingrabens zu bieten, als sie in einen sterilen Aquarium zu halten.

Auch finde ich es angenehmer drauf zu laufen. Wenn du den Teich tiefer als 2m machst, brauchst du, je nach Bundesland, eventuell eine Baugenehmigung. In vielen ist das, wenn der Teich <100m³ oder/und Tiefe <2m, nicht erforderlich

Axel


----------



## Heiko S. (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

  Sandra,

erst auch mal :willkommen 
auch ich habe mit Naturagart meinen Teich gebaut. Ich speise meinen Filterteich mit der "Zielsaugtechnik", und kann nur sagen, das haut 100% hin. Sicher gibt es immer einige Ecken wo etwas Sediment liegen bleibt. Deshalb ist es bei dem Naturagart Prinzip ja sogar erwünscht, das es gelegentlich aufgewirbelt wird.
Ein Teich ist nunmal auch ein Stück Natur und kein Pool.
Mein Teich ist nur 1,50 tief, reicht vollkommen aus.
Nicht umsonst ist NG zum Marktführer in Sachen Schwimmteich geworden.
Lass dich nicht entmutigen,

mfG Heiko


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Kangal

Hab deinen Beitrag mal Hier hin verschoben, denn hier geht dein Projekt unter


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Sandra

Wie gehts mit der Planung voran


----------



## Sandra78 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hallo Ihr!!

Planung geht insofern voran, daß ich jetzt einen wunderbaren maßstabsgetreuen Plan habe, den ich wohl noch heute an NG durchgeben werde; gleichzeitig bestelle ich dann die ersten Bauanleitungen zum schmökern. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das schon mal erwähnt habe, aber bauen werden wir erst nächstes Frühjahr, ich steh auf sorgfältige Planung  . 

Damit ihr aber mal was zum schauen habt, habe ich mich gestern hingesetzt und meine momentane Vorstellung zu Papier gebracht. Nur als Hinweis: Ich bin technisch (noch) relativ unbedarft, auch das eingezeichnete Höhenprofil im Teich ist als Andeutung zu verstehen!! Versuche mal hochzuladen: 




Alles dunkel eingezeichnete muß ich als gegeben hinnehmen, das hellere ist mein Entwurf. Auch Weg etc. besteht im Moment nicht!!
Das ganze ist auf normalem Karopapier gemacht, 1 Kästchen entspricht 1 Meter. Wir haben also etwa 20x21 Meter zur Verfügung. Das Gelände ist bis auf die eingezeichnete Stufe relativ eben, wir wollen aber mit dem Aushub das ganze Niveau etwas heben.

LG
Sandra


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Sandra, 
bei Deinem Thema muss ich immer an einen Film denken wegen dem Topic



> käfffchen heinz? zucker, milch? TEE! käffchen? das ist der absolute wahnsinn was wir hier machen, also das ist völlig wahnsinnig,


 (Kein Pardon - mit Hape Kerkeling) 

Was Du da allerdings machst ist KEIN Wahnsinn, sondern eine gut fundierte Planung. Persönlich würde ich irgendwo in der Nähe noch ne Sauna einplanen !?
Dann wäre das für mich perfekt. Vielleicht in den Schuppen ? hinter die Garage ? 

Ich bin gespannt, ob NG mit dem Plan grundlegend zufrieden ist. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Sandra78 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

   

sorry, mußte mich soo wegschmeissen und bin erst gerade wieder zu mir gekommen!!

Sauna im Schuppen! *Grins*
Der eingezeichnete Schuppen ist die gute Hälfte von dem was jetzt im Moment dort steht. Wir haben meinen Vater mit Engelszungen besäuselt, daß wir mal gründlich ausmisten und ein großes Stück abreißen. Wenn ich jetzt ankomme "können wir eine Sauna in den Schupfn einbauen?" nimmt er sich glaube ich ein Hotelzimmer...
Abgesehen davon brauchen wir keine, da wir alle absolut keine Saunagänger sind.

NG werde ich den Plan erstmal blanko schicken, ohne meinen "Erguß", mal sehen was die Experten so vorschlagen! Vielleicht ist noch eine ganz andere Überlegung dabei, die wir auch toll finden? Ich bin immer dafür Kreativlingen nur einen Rahmen vorzugeben und die dann "machen" zu lassen, alles andere schränkt ein.

LG
Sandra


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Sandra

Danke für deinen Planungsskizze  

Hauptwindrichtung ???

Frage zum Bachlauf:
Mündet der in den Teich  
denn so wie du ihn gezeichnet hast läßt es in mir die Vermutung aufkommen, daß er vom Teich Richtung Apfelbaum fließt (Stufe mit einem Meter tiefer)  

Was kann man sich unter dem Ausdruck Filtergraben vorstellen  
Wird das ein Pflanzfilter ?

Ich versuche aus techn. Sicht deinen Plan umzusetzen.


----------



## Sandra78 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus!

Hauptwindrichtung? k.a. Wie stellt man die fest?

Bachlauf: Ist gut wenn wir Schwächen der Zeichnung finden! Es ist umgekehrt, der Baum steht etwa einen Meter höher als der Rest des Geländes. (bzw. ab der Kante ist das Grundstück höher aufgefüllt)

Filtergraben, auch Regenerationszone genannt, ist das Biotop in dem nach dem NG Prinzip die Pflanzen die Reinigung des Wassers übernehmen. > also quasi ein Pflanzenfilter, yup.

LG
Sandra


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Sandra

Hauptwindrichtung

Habt Ihr einen Wetterhahn am Dach  

Wenn sich die Windfahne fast immer in die selbe Richtung dreht = Hauptwindrichtung

Die Hauptwindrichtung ist wichtig, denn zur Platzierung des Skimmers (auch der Einlauf in den Filtergraben) sollte dieser immer an der Seite des Teiches positioniert sein, wo der Wind z.B. ein Laubblatt hintreibt.

Bachlauf  

Der Filtergraben ist aber nach dem Prinzip von NG mit dem Teich verbunden  und nicht ein eigenständiger Teich 

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, wendet NG eine Saugtechnik im zusammenhang mit dem Filtergraben an. Soll heißen: Am Ende des Filtergraben ist eine Pumpe positioniert die eine Strömung in den Filtergraben bewirkt. Dadurch wird Laub und Schmutz im Filtergraben abgelagert und verrottet langsam.

Richtig


----------



## Sandra78 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Mahlzeit!

Das mit der Hauptwindrichtung muß ich mal herausfinden. Wetterhahn haben wir keinen, auch kein Nachbar. Wenn ich einen Stock in der Wiese befestige und ein leichtes Fähnchen dranhänge müßte ichs aber auch durch Beobachtung herauskriegen können, oder?  
Ob ich einen Skimmer brauche weiß ich aber noch gar nicht, manche schwören drauf, andere sagen wieder bei NG braucht man es nicht... Muß ich mich noch schlaumachen! 

AAAAlso, ich habe das Filtergraben-Prinzip so verstanden: Du machst den Schwimmteich, daneben die Filterzone. Verbunden durch die Absaugrohre. Am Ende des Filtergrabens ist die Pumpe die das saubere Wasser ansaugt und über Wasserfall oder Bachlauf oder ähnliches wieder in den Teich zurückleitet. Da dabei die Wasseroberfläche im Filtergraben unter die des Teiches absinkt wird rein physikalisch Wasser vom Teich in den Graben gesogen (Physik: verbundene Systeme haben immer die Wasseroberfläche auf der gleichen Höhe). Teilweise wird wohl auch eine Pumpe dafür eingesetzt, hängt vielleicht von der Größe ab??  
Ich hoffe nach Studium des NG Buches (bei Ebay gekauft, sollte jeden Tag kommen) und den Bauanleitungen bin ich schlauer!!! :beeten 

Sandra


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Mahlzeit Sandra

Windfähnchen ist eine gute Idee  

Zum NG-System kann ich nur das sagen was ich aus dem I-Net und durch diverse Beiträge hier gelesen habe.

Diese sogenannte Ziel-Saug-Technik wird von Thias und Axel (Redlisch)ganz gut beschrieben, denn die beiden haben Ihre Schwimmteich nach NG ausgeführt.


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Sandra

Gibts News  

oder neue Erkenntnisse


----------



## Sandra78 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Helmut,

im Moment nicht. Ich habe meinen Grundstücksplan zu NG geschickt und die ersten beiden Arbeitsmappen angefordert. Ich vermute, da ja immer noch Bauhauptsaison ist, es wird schon ein bißchen dauern bis die Vorschläge rüberwandern lassen. 

In der Zwischenzeit bin ich weiter am surfen und lesen. 
Hab mir auch mal deinen ersten Teich angeschaut, Respekt!  
War aber ein ganz schön tiefes Loch, für Nichtschwimmer nicht direkt geeignet, oder?  
Warum hast du den eigentlich nicht mehr? Umzug mit Hausverkauf? Echt schade drum, aber der neue wird bestimmt auch wieder toll!!!

LG
Sandra
P.S. Bin übrigens auch große Katzenliebhaberin, habe 4 Maine Coon.


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Sandra



> Umzug mit Hausverkauf?


 



> für Nichtschwimmer nicht direkt geeignet


Wir sind alle Schwimmer, selbst meine Mutter geht noch mit 86 schwimmen.
Nur ich habe damals auf eine Standfläche am Rand vergessen  , so konnte man im Teich nirgends stehen :crazy. Aber da kannte ich unser Forum noch nicht, die hätten mich mit meinem Plan ziemlich in die "Mangel" genommen  

Katzenliebhaber:


----------



## Axel Benzmann (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hallo Sandra,

ich kann euch in euerm Vorhaben ebenfalls bestätigen. Ob über NG oder in Eigenregie mit Hilfe einer niedergelassenen Firma ist egal.
Für uns ist seit Oktober 2007 ein Traum in Erfüllung gegangen!

Gruß Axel


----------



## Sandra78 (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hallo Axel,

ich seh schon, lauter Optimisten!!  
Die Entscheidung ist inzwischen definitiv, wir machens! 

270m³ hört sich ja enorm an, stell deinen Teich doch mal hier vor: Ich und mein Teich
Bin schon gespannt!

LG
Sandra


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Sandra

Na, da kommt auf Euch einiges zu  

Aber, du weißt ja, wenns wo "eckt", her mit deinen Fragen


----------



## Sandra78 (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Logisch! Sobald ich wieder was habe zeig ichs euch!!
Dann darf ich wieder bilder hochladen...
Warum muß das eigentlich in jedem Forum anders gehen???

Am Wochenende haben wir uns einen Schwimmteich angesehen, ziemlich kleine Pfütze, vielleicht 5m Schwimmstrecke aber schön angelegt, da hat meine Mutter gleich gesagt: "Sowas machen wir uns auch" Mit so leicht glänzenden Augen!!
Inzwischen gehen die Familienkonferenzen nicht mehr ums "Ob", sondern ums "Wie"....

LG
Sandra


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Sandra

Wie ist der Stand der Dinge


----------



## Sandra78 (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hi Helmut,

im Moment lese ich "Beispielhafte Gartenteiche", was ich als recht informativ empfinde, Grundlagenlektüre halt.
Wenn ich damit durch bin kommt die Mappe von NG dran, habe ich letzte Woche erhalten.
(Letztens habe ich mir in der Bücherei ein Teichbaubuch ausgeliehen, die hatten auch ein Kapitel über Schwimmteiche. Da stand sinngemäß drin: "Schwimmteiche sind sooo kompliziert anzulegen, daß muß auf jeden Fall ein qualifiziertes Fachunternehmen machen" hmpf Die haben doch keine Ahnung!)

Letze Woche kamen auch die "Planungshilfen" von NG. 3 Entwürfe, einer hat gar nicht unseren Geschmack getroffen, die anderen beiden ganz gut. Einer davon war sehr ähnlich zu meinem.  
Nur der Teich war NOCH größer! HEHEHEHEHE  

Ich hoffe das ich bis nächste Woche endlich mit dem Buch durch bin, dann bekomme ich erstmal für 10 Tage Besuch. 
Ich hoffe das ich im Spätherbst soweit bin mit NG die Feinplanung zu machen!

Was mich aber immer mehr beschäftigt: Weiter vorne habe ich schonmal geschrieben, daß ich im Teich eigentlich Folie lassen möchte. Je mehr ich aber lese desto unsicherer werde ich. Viele Selbstbauer (z.B. auch Thias) verwenden für den kompletten Teich Verbundmatte und schlämmen die mit Mörtel ein. Ich schrecke davor etwas zurück: erhebliche Mehrkosten und natürlich Zeitaufwand. Ich kann mich auch mit der Optik nicht so richtig anfreunden, hat was von Kiesgrube. Allerdings müßte es ja nach 1-2 Jahren auch komplett grün werden von Algen (natürlich nur der Grund, nicht das Wasser). Davon habe ich aber noch nirgends Bilder gefunden.  
Dafür spricht natürlich das die Haltbarkeit der Folie deutlich erhöht wird, ich hab ja nicht vor alle 10 oder 15 Jahre einen neuen Teich zu bauen.... 

Wie machst du das bei deinem neuen Teich? Beim alten hast du nur Folie verwendet und den Boden betoniert, oder?

LG
Sandra


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Sandra

Ich werde nichts "Mörteln",

wegen

wird alles sehr "hart", stößt man mal nur mit dem Knie dagegen hat man gleich eine Abschürfung
der Zeit/Geld-Aufwand ist mir für meinen Teich zu hoch (Natur-Schwimmteich)
veralgt er sowieso in den nächsten zwei Jahren, dadurch sieht man die Folie (Olivgrün) nicht mehr
   
Wie man auf den Fotos erkennen kann, keine schwarze Folie mehr zu sehen  . Bei "Olivgrüner" schon überhaupt nicht mehr 

Was ich allerdings vorsehe ist eine Ufermatte rundum bis in eine Wassertiefe von 60-70 cm. Wegen UV - Schutz und man kann den Uferrand auch ohne Schotter gut kaschieren  . Man muß nur aufpassen das man sich keinen Docht mit der Ufermatte zieht, sonst sind Wasserverluste vorprogrammiert.

Werde auch den Teichboden nicht betonieren, statt dessen kommt Substrat drauf. In der 80er-Zone Sand/Kies für eventuelle __ Muscheln und Krebse, in der Tiefzone 0/32er Rollschotter.


----------



## BATE (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hallo
Sandra

Habe jetzt erst alles durchgelesen,finde du bist auf den richtigen Weg.Da
ich ja selbst dabei bin mir mein eigenes kleines Schwimmparadies zu schaffen,
aus Finanz gründen sehr viel in eigenregie und nur in kleinen Schritten.Ich 
habe vor den ganzen Teich mit Vlies auszulegen,darauf 1-8mm Sand
gewaschen.Da ich lieber Sand als Groben Kies habe(der verschlämt nicht),hat
ne grössere Oberfläche als Kies und bietet den Microorganismen mehr
Oberfläche zum besiedeln.Das Vlies nehme ich nicht von NG.,die haben zwar
eine super Qualität ist aber in weiß und mir zu Teuer.Das Geaplan Vlies ist
grau mit ein paar grüne,rote,gelbe,blaue,weiße(multicolor)Fasern 
eingearbeitet.Ist um ein ganzes eck günsteger läst sich dafür aber nicht mit
den Föhn verschweißen(aber ein versuch mit der Heißklebepistole brachten
sehr gute ergebnisse).Ich bin aber für die NG.Folie da ist der Preis nur knapp
über den anderen Folien aber die Quallität ist besser als die der anderen
Folien die ich miteinander verglichen habe.Vlies fühlt sich einfach weicher an,
und schützt die Folie sehr gut.Das sind aber nur meine absichten,die ich hier
zum besten gegeben habe.Vieleicht helfen sie dir ja weiter.Ich wünsch dir 
alles Gute bei deinen Teichprojekt.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Sandra78 (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Kennt ihr dieses Foto von dem Kind in seinem Kanu? 
http://www.naturagart.com/images/stories/katalog_pdf_2008/naturagart-katalog-2008-058-059.pdf
Ich finde diesen Teich einfach nur grausam, sowas sieht nicht die Spur natürlich aus!  

Ans Knie aufschürfen habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht, hast recht Helmut. Ist wie im Schwimmbad, nur noch schlimmer da die Oberfläche ja rau ist...

Folgendes Szenario: Am Teichrand möchte ich auf weiten Strecken (etwa 2/3) Ufergräben machen. Ufermatte brauch ich da sowieso. Dann halt gleich die breitere mit 1,20 oder 2m. Die müßte doch eigentlich so tief rein gehen, das die Folie ziemlich gut vor den UV-Strahlen geschützt ist, oder? Je tiefer drin desto weniger kommt doch sowieso an! 

Günther: Wie willst du verhindern das der Sand im Laufe der Zeit abrutscht? Wir sind zwar keine gründelnden Fische   aber beim Schwimmen entsteht doch einiges an Strömung. 

LG
Sandra Zink


----------



## BATE (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hallo

Sand ist mit 1-8mm schon so das er eigentlich nicht so schnell abgetragen
wird.Er kommt nur auf die Terassen die wiederum nach hinten geneigt gebaut
werden.Der Großteil wird schon oben bleiben,einenteil kann man dann immer
wieder von unten nach oben geben.Ich hab ja sonst nichts zu tun .Ein
paar Steine hier und da,wird schon.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Digicat (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Sandra



> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das schon mal erwähnt habe, aber bauen werden wir erst nächstes Frühjahr, ich steh auf sorgfältige Planung  .


Habt Ihr die Planung schon abgeschlossen 
Und seit mitten im Bau geschehen 

Wünsche Dir Frohe Ostern 

Ps.: noch im nachhinein "Alles Gute zum Geburtstag"


----------



## Sandra78 (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Hey, Dankeschön für die guten Wünsche!!!

Ich habe mich lange nicht mehr gemeldet.... Leider liegt das Projekt im Moment auf Eis.

Letzten Herbst ist nämlich der Supergau passiert, mein Vater (neben mir der Hauptarbeiter für das ganze) hatte einen Arbeitsunfall und sich an der Schulter verletzt. OP, Reha, das volle Programm. Diesen Montag hat er wieder zu arbeiten angefangen, erstmal 4 Stunden Wiedereingliederung.

Da kann ich natürlich nicht anfangen ein großes Loch in den Garten zu graben! 

Eventuell fangen wir im Herbst an, ansonsten nächstes Jahr! 
Und da passiert dann sowas nicht mehr, gar nicht, sowas von unfair aber auch!! :evil
Mehr Zeit zu planen, ich muß aber zugeben, das ich die Unterlagen schon lange nicht mehr in der Hand hatte... 

LG
Sandra


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wahnsinn oder realisierbar?*

Servus Sandra

Auweiha 

Na dann, gute Wünsche für die Eingliederung für deinen Papa 

Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben


----------

